# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Der Thai-Mädchen Eklat - Was will der deutsche Mann? - 3 NAC

## Enrico

[youtube:m9wkadky]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEFlMJd1kuk[/youtube:m9wkadky]

Mal was älteres  ::

----------


## Hoschi

Na der Vogel ist ja die Aroganz in Person.dem hätte ich nicht ein Glas wasser über den Schädel gegossen sondern gleich einen Stuhl übergezogen.  ::

----------

@Hoschi 
 ::  
Meinst du wirklich, was du schreibst? Stehst du auf Emanzen und Nachplapperer von Allgemeinplätzen der Regenbogenpresse? Oder hast du einen anderen Clip gesehen?

khunkon

----------

